# Merry Christmas To All



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all and a happy New Year :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

merry xmas, i am getting:
heater and ac put in my shop, delta air cleaner for all the sawdust in there cuz i do wood work too, haha
jvc hi fi
and a schwinn or however you spell it stingray bike and a buuunch of money
next spring i will get a new mower with a bag and mulch kit and get the parts to restor the troy bilt tht now goes pop shh shhh shhh shhhpout put put vrrrrmmm
lol i dont know what wrong with it, briggs quantum i/c with no full rebuilds, it had hours on it wehn i got it from the dump, and i put about 800 hours of commercial work on it, my custmoers think im cutting with a pos mower, its not the wawy it looks, it is the way it cuts and runs, and it cuts and did run good, started noticing a little oil usage, then the problem started


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nice. i'm gettin the usual movies, games and tools. no need for much. whats exactly wrong with the quantum might need new rings most likely.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i dont know it prob need a new head gasket, i think i have a few of em somewhere, lol haha rings are prob good for a while longer, with the head off, the cylinder still has most of the original cross hatch, its a 1992 quantum i/c haha it was half taken aprt when i got it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

who the heck would do that to that engine. sounds like a good engine. if it still has most of its cross hatch it doesn't neccesarily mean the rings are sealing. thay might not be sealing perfectly but enough to run right. the oil wiper might be a little worn but overall sound like a good engine. what was it a freeby. like i always say the best stuff is free especially if it's good.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

freebie from da dump, head gasket could do that, compression is going down, its an old engine, original gasket, that most likely the problem


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

probably


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Merry Cristmas! Who's doing what for the holidays?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

im statying home
snowboarding
hetting some$$ for christmas


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

stayin home sleeping and eatin x-mas food when it comes around. mainly just tinkering. hahaha got me a honda s2000 diecast model car. gas= flick flick boom.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I thought you hate hondas?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

thats what i mean. gas on it and a match what does that equal.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

yes ineed!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

This is a little late (because I've been out of town without access to the internet), but Merry Christmas to everyone! I made out pretty good on the presents I got and on the ones I gave. I got a new roll around Kobalt toolbox (this one ), a set of 3 Craftsman strap wrenches, a Craftsman bolt extractor kit, a set of Craftsman pliers (this set since I lost my slip joint pliers), a new set of Craftsman metric and standard deep well 3/8" drive sockets, a bunch of clothes, and a Pulsar diving watch that is solar powered!

I gave my brother a used Poulan chainsaw that someone gave me (cost me $6 to get it running like brand new), I got my dad a set of $40 mechanic's gloves for $10 because the store had them hanging in the wrong rack, I got my sister a CD, got my brother-in-law a book, and I put all new bearings and struts on my mom's car for Christmas (she would never tell me what she wanted so I just fixed her car  ).


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That's great. I got everything I needed for Christmas. But I still have to get my new snapper for for the season coming up. And a echo weed eater.


----------

